# Green Goblin



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Let me first start by saying that I in no way shape or form believe that I can accomplish what our resident reel painters can accomplish. But I was on a budget, so it was either custom rod or custom painted reel. With that said, I took on the task of completely breaking down my Penn 105c and giving it a face lift. If I told you it has been a stress free 2 days I would be lying to you. Not once but twice did I have to strip and repaint multiple pieces. Taking the tank apart proved to be a breeze.... Putting it back together was a different story. Looked up the schematics and got all the screws back in the reel.

This was without a doubt a budget project. I used VHT High Temp engine enamel and Rustoleum acrylic enamel as my clear coat. Overall, I am satisfied and debating on getting an air gun so I can do this the right way from now on. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Sick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice job! Great reels. I've built a couple of customs on the 105c and 105cs.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Joe, do these reels have a weird sound when being reeled? I'm not gonna call it grinding because it's not. But it's not the normal smooth sound that a reel makes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

nice job on reel and ur nails lol


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks MJ, they clash with my business casual attire though lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

BigRed38 said:


> Joe, do these reels have a weird sound when being reeled? I'm not gonna call it grinding because it's not. But it's not the normal smooth sound that a reel makes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anti reverse maybe? Can't think of anything else.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Probably, my anti-reverse isn't as solid as it used to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

dang i got beat to the nails..lol..laytex gloves unless you have allergies ..not bad for the first outing..tell me what steps you took and the materials you used and i can help you improve your next go round..you must must must use a clear that is 2 part with hardener..and even better with an added uv ratiing..looks good from where im sitting though


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Basically I was going to strip any putter coating with 1000grit paper but learned that there was zero/minimal coating on the reel. Have a good acetone scrub down and let dry. 

Did 3 coats in 10min intervals on all parts. Allowed some exterior drying time. Baked at 200 degrees for 20mins to cure the paint. Allowed cooling time, about an hour. Then applied 2 layers of the automotive clear coat. 

Used automotive paint because I figured it would be the most UV protective. 

Really enjoyed the process of creating my own work. To the point I looked up on eBay/Amazon the price of spray guns and such. Not to bad of a price and seems like a great hobby to pick up. 

Just unsure of where to start materials wise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

did you use any primer or sealer?..was the auto clear in a can?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

cajun creationz said:


> did you use any primer or sealer?..was the auto clear in a can?



No primer or sealer and yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

ouch..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

nothing wrong w/ that brother!!! great color! Ifin you had a black rod w/ that color wrap, you'd be in business!!!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

hey big red..are you the big red kayak guy i see in navarre..hey you are welcome to come over to my house and check out my setup ..and i can show you how i do things..no big secret and im always willing to share to an open ear thats eager to learn something new..ive been in the custom car world for 15 years..and i have brought many of the auto painting techniques into my reel hobby..850 376 4908..doors always open


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Ya, I know. Hoping the type of paint will provide a better quality than typical household spray paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

you must use a direct to metal primer or sealer first..the paint not properly bond to the bare metal by itself...and the rattle can primer and clear have no active catalyst ..you can use the rattle can paint in between the primer and clear though


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Jason said:


> nothing wrong w/ that brother!!! great color! Ifin you had a black rod w/ that color wrap, you'd be in business!!!


That's the plan! Probably gonna hit up Javier when i have some funds to move around.



cajun creationz said:


> hey big red..are you the big red kayak guy i see in navarre..hey you are welcome to come over to my house and check out my setup ..and i can show you how i do things..no big secret and im always willing to share to an open ear thats eager to learn something new..ive been in the custom car world for 15 years..and i have brought many of the auto painting techniques into my reel hobby..850 376 4908..doors always open


Every now and then, I operate out of a red Pescador, I am mostly in Pensacola. Would be really interested in getting up with you one day and seeing the ropes. Like I said, I had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I think you did a great job..!!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks OM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

